
Type-safe enums in JavaScript - vivin
https://github.com/vivin/enumjs
======
vivin
Comments are appreciated. It seems to work like you would expect, but I'd like
to know if there's anything I'm missing in particular, or if the whole
approach is just completely wrong.

